# What wheel colors look best on a Silver TT...



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Not Aviator...

I just saw these on CL http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/pts/2769592863.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/2730385826.html

Hot damn I want em!

Photoshop pros feel free to show your work:thumbup:


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I also found these...
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pts/2763437016.html

If I could lowball him some and then have them redone and painted, it would be a good go. But what color??? 

All I can think of would be a dark gunmetal...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Im going to throw you a curve ball and say polished:heart:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Check with Neb...He's tried them all and probably has pics. Most may say black is played out but I went gloss black with mine.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ben and Jimmy both have had black twists


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Any pics of them on the car? Anyoneopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Google search?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Ben and Jimmy both have had black twists


I haven't had THOSE particular twists... and not in black..

But here's some wheel colours for you. Silver/machined/gunmetal/black for the most part


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I haven't had THOSE particular twists... and not in black..


My fault. Thought you did


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks:beer:

Im not sure I like the black... idk why, it just doesnt look right imo:sly: Leaning towards a gunmetal or darker silver...

I'd like to try to find some wheels that are either multi piece or a design where painting them is an option. Having the ability to change your wheel color whenever you want is a huge plus. 

Ideally something I could easily do a wrap on. That way I could do funky colors for fun and not worry about it being permanent


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I always thought this was a good look. But, GT Silver is a bit darker than Lake Silver. The wheel centers are a dark gray (Seal gray.) Dark, but not as dark as the Dolomite gray TT.



















cheers


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice:thumbup:

Thats actually exactly what I had in mind. Not those wheels, but same color scheme. I cant really think of anything else looking good...

I was also thinking of doing a wrap on the fat5s for fun... but what color:sly:


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

i have an avus silver TT.... also trying to find wheels that match well with my color.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> Nice:thumbup:
> 
> Thats actually exactly what I had in mind. Not those wheels, but same color scheme. I cant really think of anything else looking good...
> 
> I was also thinking of doing a wrap on the fat5s for fun... but what color:sly:


One of the reason's the color scheme works on the boxster is that the rims are still brushed alum so you have some contrast between the gray centers, the alum rim, and the black tire...it makes the centers pop. With fat 5s, you'd not be able to have the contrast so no pop. Instead, you'd have dirty looking fat5s. 

See any TT in the north or north east (this time of year) for how nasty that would look.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's true. They look horrible caked with brake dust.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Agreed, I had meant doing a similar scheme on new wheels. I'd like to get wheels i could change the center colors on. Prob with wraps if I could find them...

If I did the fat5s, it would prob be a fun/retarded color like sky blue or something
Also with wraps so as to not be permanent.

The idea of popping off the wheels and doing the wraps in any color I want then peel off when Im sick of them is too appealing:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

VroomTT said:


> Agreed, I had meant doing a similar scheme on new wheels. I'd like to get wheels i could change the center colors on. Prob with wraps if I could find them...
> 
> If I did the fat5s, it would prob be a fun/retarded color like sky blue or something
> Also with wraps so as to not be permanent.
> ...


one word: plasticote. 

comes in multiple colors.:laugh:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone done white wheels on a silver tt?


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you mean Plasti-Dip :beer:
I love this product, and am prolly going to coat my fat 5s in regular black plastidip for the rest of the winter... they are rather badly corroded and in need of some love, but I will wait till spring to strip, sand them down and polish them up.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh don't worry, I have plentiful amounts of both black and white plastidip. I just wanted to see if anyone has done it before.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Ghostalker said:


> I think you mean Plasti-Dip :beer:
> I love this product, and am prolly going to coat my fat 5s in regular black plastidip for the rest of the winter... they are rather badly corroded and in need of some love, but I will wait till spring to strip, sand them down and polish them up.


yes, that would be its proper name...


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I had something more like this in mind...





I already bought some for the dual rear valence. Lets see how that comes out first tho:laugh:

The plasti-dip is cool too tho:thumbup:

Would it be about a can per wheel??


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> I had something more like this in mind...
> [video]http://youtu.be/0aV2H57bES4[/video


I thought that would have turned out much better not gonna lie.. :laugh:


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

You can get two wheels out of one can if you know what you are doing with the stuff. You can apply it pretty liberally and it comes out smoother in fewer thick coats than if you do more thin coats. A can is around 7 bux. And you can always black more stuff out with it, i did the grills on my a4 and my lil' bro's a6.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

:laugh: Yea he didnt do the best job on those...

There are better examples out there, just threw in something to get the idea out there.

I know the 3M Di-noc is good stuff, but it's a bit pricey and only black or carbon. Anyone know of other vinyl makers? I'd like to find some that's good quality but has many colors(and maybe a bit lighter on the wallet).

Otherwise it'll be plasti-dip...

I just saw a CC with large porsche wheels(LM like), the insides were almost like a lime green color. Looked good on a white CC...

Lets see some wheel ideas:thumbup:


----------

